# Looking for information on Baker's Vegetable Cure bottle



## Uwharrie digger (Apr 6, 2018)

An old  digging partner of my dad came by today and offered to sell me some bottles.  He and my dad dug back in the 60's.  There was several I was familiar with but one I was not as familiar with.  It was a Baker's Vegetable Blood and Liver Cure bottle.  He said it was a rare bottle and back in the day it was worth $300.  He said it should be worth $200.  Does that sound about right ?  I want to be fair to him but I don't want to over pay either.  The bottle is in good shape   and is not cloudy .  The only fault I see is the embossing is a little weak. He said my dad dug it and a Klutz Cold Cure one afternoon.  He traded my dad out of it because he collected cures but couldn't get the Klutz cure bottle.  I still have it.  So it means a little more since it was my dad's at one time.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 6, 2018)

A search in here came up with this. Link below. LEON.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?460189-Bakers-Veg-Blood-Liver&p=460189#post460189


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 7, 2018)

I sold one on eBay recently for about $280...and it wasn't perfect.  $200 is quite fair.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 28, 2018)

I have both cities bottles and they are mint. Both were bought by me in the last few years and I paid $375.00 each......Andy


----------

